# transmission woes...



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

For reference, I have a '90 nissan 240sx SE fastback, 5speed. 

Okay, I changed my alternator on my 240. Started the car. The car started surging. Found problem, air mass sensor disconnected. DOH! Started car again, then it idled fine. SooOOo...I tried to reverse out of my stall and notice it was hard to put it into reverse. Once I reversed out, I tried to put it into first gear. I couldn't. Tried second, third, fourth and reverse again. Still no go. Its as if it was locked. When I turn off my car, I can shift, no problem. But once I start my car, it locks it into neutral. Does anyone know what wrong?? Car worked fine before I installed the alternator. Couldn't be 'cause the alternator belt is tight right?? Did I pull a wire accidently while trying to remove the alternator that would cause this? Please help....


----------



## crash66030 (Feb 14, 2004)

I would suspect your clutch perhaps, does it fel any different than it did before you changed your alternator?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Clutch, Sychrons maybe?....thats my guess


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

clutch? i dont see that being the problem....i mean yea it would be tough but i dont think it would be locked like that....i dunno though


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

time for a new motor and trans. That ought to fix it... mmmm.. turbo! :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hmmm there is not much I can think off that would lock the FS5 manual garbox out of all gears, have you tried changeing your gearbox oil? If you oil is too thin the gearbox will not work correctly (won't shift)

I've built a few of these gearboxes up over the lsat few weeks, and the only thing that could cause it would be a snapped primary selector rail, but you say you can shift without a problem with the engine off.....

Syncro's can't cause this problem...its impossible...

erm let me look at one at work tomorrow.....


----------



## brianbrannon (Jun 30, 2004)

your clutch isnt engageing check master and slave cylinder


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

that's strange how it's doing that only when the car is running. Just for the hell of it, crawl under the car and make sure your electrical connections are all plugged into the tranny. Doesn't sound like synchros.. sounds like shift fork, etc. but that would lock it out even when the car is off. Good luck.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> erm let me look at one at work tomorrow.....


Nismo, I need to replace the main shaft rear bearing because it failed apparently and I found the bearing race in my oil... Am I going to need to press fit that bearing on, or can I do it by hand??? Haven't cracked the tranny open yet... gonna do it later tonight.

Are these things a bitch to service once they're open?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey assholes...check the dates for this thread. this is old. do not revive old threads.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hey assholes...check the dates for this thread. this is old. do not revive old threads.


let's all thank brianbrannon :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stupid cunts.


----------

